# New MOT rules



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

New MOT rules from 20th March 2013

http://www.theaa.com/motoring_advice/car-servicing-repair/mot-changes-2012.html


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

headlamp protectors to be removed then!


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Graham

Thanks, but I am not sure if I would recognise some of the listed items if they hit me in the eye - e.g. what is an 'Electronic Parking Brake'? Mine is a cable operated by a handle with a ratchet.

If there is such thing as an electronic brake, what happens when the battery goes flat?

Geoff


----------



## Sandy_Saunders (Nov 17, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> Graham
> 
> Thanks, but I am not sure if I would recognise some of the listed items if they hit me in the eye - e.g. what is an 'Electronic Parking Brake'? Mine is a cable operated by a handle with a ratchet.
> 
> ...


My car (Renault Scenic) has an electronic parking brake. It comes on automatically if I stop the engine, otherwise you pull a small lever to activate it.

When you drive the car off from stationary, the brake automatically releases. It sounds like it ought to be a nightmare, but it works very well and I have no complaints. The only downside is that I sometimes forget to use the handbrake on the motorhome. 

Sandy


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

From what I read, many of the new test items are warning electronics, which cannot be disconnected and must work!
One example which stuck out was brake fluid levels. It seems to me that the tests will now take much longer, and I wonder if they will start messing with things, instead of just looking.
Some of these new things will be difficult to test without messing


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Grath said:


> From what I read, many of the new test items are warning electronics, which cannot be disconnected and must work!
> One example which stuck out was brake fluid levels. It seems to me that the tests will now take much longer, and I wonder if they will start messing with things, instead of just looking.
> Some of these new things will be difficult to test without messing


I believe the test for the operation of the brake fluid warning lamp is:
1. Switch ignition On and check the lamp is briefly illuminated and then goes out.
2. If paired with the handbrake warning lamp then ensure it is illuminated when the handbrake is ON and not when the handbrake is fully released.

If in step 1 the lamp is illuminated after the initial period then that is a failure. This could be of course something as simple as low brake fluid. When this is rectified by topping up, bleeding or whatever then it will pass.
This is not much more than testers have been doing previously. They haven't been given any more time or money so the additional checks are not considered to be time consuming. They will not for example be draining brake fluid off to see if the warning operates.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

More things to check will take more time, regardless of being advisory, bedding in etc.

More time equals more money; again!

Alan


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

_*Electrical wiring and battery*
An insecure battery will be a reason for failure as will a battery that is leaking electrolyte.

Visible wiring that is insecure, inadequately supported or likely to cause a short will also result in a failure as will wires bared by damaged insulation.

*Trailer/caravan electrical socket*
There will be a basic security/damage check of 7-pin sockets,

13-pin sockets will be subject to a full electrical connectivity check and incorrectly connected or inoperative circuits will result in failure._

I think these may catch a few people out!! especially visible wiring not being secure (what the mechanic classes as secure)

And many people will have towbar electrics and may never use it but could fail.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Another thing jumping out, is that MOT inspectors and not usually Auto electricians, and more and more of the new tests are electrical.
In the end this could result in more training required or a two man job.
Either way, it probably will cost the consumer!


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

bigcats30 said:


> _*Electrical wiring and battery*
> An insecure battery will be a reason for failure as will a battery that is leaking electrolyte.
> 
> Visible wiring that is insecure, inadequately supported or likely to cause a short will also result in a failure as will wires bared by damaged insulation.
> ...


'Insecure battery' - does that include habitation? if so one could always remove them before MOT :wink:

Geoff


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> bigcats30 said:
> 
> 
> > _*Electrical wiring and battery*
> ...


I wouldn't want to be removing ours, as it's under the seat.
Ours is a Transit and it is a longer job to remove the seat than on the Ducato


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

the new rules mention air bags :-

The vehicle will fail the test if any airbag fitted as original equipment is obviously missing or defective.


interestingly my camper chassis was fitted with a drivers air bag but this has been disabled I guess with co-operation between the vehicle & motorhome manufacturers & the only reason I can think of is because the drivers seat swivels and it could be dangerous if it went off with the seat facing the rear of the camper when parked 

when I collected the vehicle I had to sign a form to state that I was aware that the airbag has been disabled


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

The catalyst one will catch out a few people who have had the cat nicked and simply replaced with a pipe........ Or the Chavs who have "de-catted" their 1.2 Saxos in an attempt to gain an extra 2.1 HP.....


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Grath said:


> nicholsong said:
> 
> 
> > bigcats30 said:
> ...


Graham

OK if yours is in the cab area it might be included, but my batteries are in the 'hab' area and so far I understand this is not subject to MOT.

If 'hab' area is included, are the refrigeration units of rigids/artics?

Geoff


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

To be quite honest Geoff, I couldn't give a toss, what will be will be.
I used to worry about MOT's but now, they either pass or fail, and if the fail, you get them sorted.
Simple as that!
Anyway, I have nearly two years before MOT, but I expect it will fly by


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

I see odometers now need to work.  

A couple of years ago mine stopped working on the way for it's MOT and the mechanic simply said "It's your lucky day sir, they don't need to work" ........and it passed!!!

Not any more. 
8)


----------



## Finola (May 5, 2012)

As a qualified authorised examiner (mot station manager) I tink there is a lot of worrying over nothing.

Unfortunately we are being forced into the early stages of harmonising our fairly good mot system into European system which currently varies tremendously from country to country.

This is mainly being driven by Germany who also have a very stringent (safety driven) mot process but have a constant stream of vehicles passing through them from countries who are much less stringent ( the French don't even mot motorcycles).

The problem is that even with what we claim to be a good mot system, an independent survey was carried out recently which stated that approximately a third of vehicles tested had the wrong outcome be that pass or fail, and frighteningly most of these where vehicles that passed that should have failed. Therefore the government have insisted that Vosa remove a lot of the grey areas (pass and advise) and improve road safety.

Remember a lot of people class an mot as their only form of maintenance on a car, an alien concept to most motor home owners but not all car users.

E.g. If a vehicles tyres are at 1.6 mm across the central 75% of the tyre but the shoulders have visible tread. It is a pass and advise. But what condition will that tyre be in after another 364 days of use (mots are unlimited mileage) but it still has a valid mot!

In the main though they have removed loop holes and brought the test in line with modern vehicles I.e. modern safety equipment and environmental legislation. I.e. if your air bag system is faulty and you remove the bulb from the dash it's currently an mot pass, great for your dodgy used salesman. Next month the bulb must work so that if the air bag system has a fault it gets fixed, or more importantly the driver/ hirer/ owner knows there is a fault and makes an informed choice as to use the vehicle or not.

Motorhome owners unless you knowingly cut corners on your maintenance, fear not!


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

HurricaneSmith said:


> I see odometers now need to work.
> 
> A couple of years ago mine stopped working on the way for it's MOT and the mechanic simply said "It's your lucky day sir, they don't need to work" ........and it passed!!!
> 
> ...


The reason for the MOT test is to ensure a vehicle is safe. But why is the odometer included? I cannot see any safety purpose in the odometer - the speedometer yes, but the odometer? 

And how is it tested? - over a measured mile?

Geoff


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

An MOT only states that at the TIME of the test, the vehicle met the requirements and was road legal.
It does not say it will be legal, on the next day, although, in reality, it most probably would.
This seems to get forgotten when buying a used vehicle.
The new test and the old, is no different regarding this issue!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Grath said:


> New MOT rules from 20th March 2013
> 
> http://www.theaa.com/motoring_advice/car-servicing-repair/mot-changes-2012.html


Note is says for "cars" not vans. Motorhomes or commercial vehicles.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Grath said:
> 
> 
> > New MOT rules from 20th March 2013
> ...


As well as other classes, it states Class 4, which M/H come into!


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Grath said:
> 
> 
> > New MOT rules from 20th March 2013
> ...


Kev

It uses the word 'cars', but it also says for MOT Classes 4,5 and 7, which I think would include most MHs.

Geoff


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Sandy_Saunders said:


> .My car (Renault Scenic) has an electronic parking brake. It comes on automatically if I stop the engine, otherwise you pull a small lever to activate it.
> 
> When you drive the car off from stationary, the brake automatically releases. It sounds like it ought to be a nightmare, but it works very well and I have no complaints. The only downside is that I sometimes forget to use the handbrake on the motorhome.
> 
> Sandy


Thanks for that.  
We have a Scenic too and the hand brake works very well but I have a similar problem with the motorhome.
In my case however I manage to put the handbrake on ok but have trouble pulling away when I forget to manually release it. 

Now I've got used to it I like it and also the digital speedo readout is great except the passenger can easily see your speed too.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

nicholsong said:


> .....But why is the odometer included?........And how is it tested? - over a measured mile?.....


Sorry Geoff, you are quite right........It was the speedo that failed on the way to the testing station  and I drove there using my SatNav monitoring my speed.

It turned out to be a nylon gear over the gearbox and cheaper than I expected.

I was astonished when I was told that a broken speedo wasn't a fail, and it seems a sensible update.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> Kev_n_Liz said:
> 
> 
> > Grath said:
> ...


   I missed that bit, thanks Geoff.

might be useful


----------



## Spiritofherald (May 18, 2012)

nicholsong said:


> Graham
> 
> Thanks, but I am not sure if I would recognise some of the listed items if they hit me in the eye - e.g. what is an 'Electronic Parking Brake'? Mine is a cable operated by a handle with a ratchet.
> 
> ...


A car with an electronic handbrake (Toyota if I remember rightly) rolled from it's parked position backwards into my MH last year. Luckily no damage caused, but does show they are not such a great idea!


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Would somebody please explain this 'electronic handbrake' to me.

Obviously there has to be a physical brake, which is somehow activated electronically.

But is it similar to an airbrake on a truck, where the brake is spring-loaded to the braked position, but held in the unbraked position by the air pressure, so that in the event of loss of pressure the brakes are applied? I.E 'fail safe'?

Geoff


----------



## locrep (Dec 5, 2011)

nicholsong said:


> Would somebody please explain this 'electronic handbrake' to me.
> 
> Obviously there has to be a physical brake, which is somehow activated electronically.
> 
> ...


http://www.renault.com/en/Innovatio...deration/Confort PDF/Parking brake assist.pdf


----------



## billybilbo (Oct 7, 2007)

*mot rules*

HI my Bilbo on a vw t4 has a stainless exhaust front to back.
Its a 2.5 tdi diesel it was tested last year with no problems 
The cat was taken off to make it stainless front to back and to prevent the cat been stolen.With all the damage that would entail.
Are you saying the rules have changed again.?I read that the systems are still for sale on T4 forum.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

locrep said:


> nicholsong said:
> 
> 
> > Would somebody please explain this 'electronic handbrake' to me.
> ...


Locrep thanks

As I read the description the 'handbrake' only works if the computer has power i.e. no power(flat battery) no brake, so no 'fail-safe'.

So I could park my vehicle for 2 months on a slope, battery goes flat, vehicle runs away?

This hard to believe. maybe they did not want to describe a system which can lock the brake on in the event of a power failure.

Geoff


----------



## Melly (Jul 5, 2007)

I like to leave the handbrake off and in gear if it's standing for any length of time to stop the pads welding to the discs or even freezing on in these cold arctic conditions we keep getting.


----------



## emmbeedee (Oct 31, 2008)

Spiritofherald said:


> A car with an electronic handbrake (Toyota if I remember rightly) rolled from it's parked position backwards into my MH last year. Luckily no damage caused, but does show they are not such a great idea!


My wife's car (Citroen GPC4) has an electronic handbrake very similar to the Renault Scenic. It also has the Electronic gear system. The handbook is quite clear that it should always be left in gear, either 1 or R, when parked, as should any vehicle really. Presumably the driver involved in your incident didn't leave it in gear.
When the brake engages (or releases) you can hear the motor operating. If the car was left for some time & the battery went flat, I assume the brake would be left locked on & couldn't be released until the battery was charged, as the motor wouldn't operate otherwise.
Any handbrake, electronic or manual, can fail at any time without warning, which is why vehicles should always be left in gear. Belt & braces comes to mind. Years ago I parked a hire car (Ford Sierra) & seconds later heard a loud bang & the car jolted forward. I assumed the handbrake cable had failed but the AA man found a bracket had broken. No damage done as it was in gear, but if in neutral it would have rolled down the drive & straight across the road.


----------



## Habilis-abilis (Feb 10, 2012)

Some vehicles use the brake fluid level as a way of warning for brake pad wear when there are no sensors in the pads 
So if the fluid level is low have a check for worn pads and leaks.
See handbook or manual to check wether to top up or not.


----------



## teljoy (Jul 4, 2005)

Sandy_Saunders said:


> nicholsong said:
> 
> 
> > Graham
> ...


I have the same trouble with our renault laguna. Only realised when I opened the motorhome door in tesco's carpark and it started to roll forward.

Terry


----------



## emmbeedee (Oct 31, 2008)

teljoy said:


> I have the same trouble with our renault laguna. Only realised when I opened the motorhome door in tesco's carpark and it started to roll forward.
> 
> Terry


Yes, but you should ALWAYS ALWAYS ALWAYS leave parked vehicles in gear! 8O 8O 8O


----------



## SueandRoger (Apr 14, 2008)

I expect this means that I now have to get a speedo face that also shows MPH instead of KMH only?


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

Had my van tested today. the examiner said that one of the changes which has come in is the bounce test on the suspension is no longer required to be done, odd when you see the state of the roads these days! He also said that on class 5 vehicles which include some types of ambulance only have to have a minimum of 1mm of tread rather than 1.6 mm which we have to adher to.


----------

